# How far do you think they'll take the remakes?



## Murkrow (Nov 1, 2014)

I thought that maybe HGSS would be the last remakes in the series, as they were the last main series games not compatible at all with the newer games.

Do you think after ORAS come out they'll remake DPPt in a few years?
What about gen 5, and 6, and beyond? Will they ever stop?

Gen 3 was when they remade the originals as well, do you think they'll re-remake RBY and FRLG?


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Nov 1, 2014)

I'd really love to see a DPPt remake, mostly because those were my first main series games. 

Remember that ORAS had huge fan demand; meanwhile, DPPt doesn't. Also, remember that Hoenn was still fully-sprited, while DPPt has some 3D models thrown in for good measure. Still, I think they'll maybe remake them until they're all full-3D-model games.

The Kanto remake will probably be separate, maybe in between generations. 

As a side note, I remember when I first saw Skyarrow Bridge and Castelia City. After some time of playing exclusively X, I was saddened at how small Castelia looked.


----------



## M&F (Nov 1, 2014)

I liek Squirtles said:


> Remember that ORAS had huge fan demand; meanwhile, DPPt doesn't.


Says who? Specially when a) RSE remakes are finally accounted for and b) a few years pass, which is what it takes for remakes to be out.



I liek Squirtles said:


> Also, remember that Hoenn was still fully-sprited, while DPPt has some 3D models thrown in for good measure.


We don't know what's going to happen in Gen VII (or, if they take that long, gen VIII). Back in Gen V we couldn't possibly have imagined the way ORAS would turn out, and I think the principle applies likewise for what we might be seeing in future gens.

I don't have any doubt that there'll be DPPT remakes. And now is not the time when we can best envision it, but we'll probably have BW remakes, and even XY remakes someday. That's because the remakes are a damn good deal for both GF and the fanbase. They get easy money by making a game that's essentially just one of their older games mixed with their most recent one, the older fans can get their nostalgia kicks while enjoying the convenience of the newer features, and the newer fans get to play an older game that they probably wouldn't have had the chance to without resorting to emulators. It's absolutely win-win. They have no incentive to stop, and we have no reason to think they should.

And as a side note,





I liek Squirtles said:


> As a side note, I remember when I first saw Skyarrow Bridge and Castelia City. After some time of playing exclusively X, I was saddened at how small Castelia looked.


You _like_ getting lost?


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Nov 1, 2014)

A Diamond/Pearl remake would be cool but I don't think we're gonna see one until we get a handheld that doesn't play DS games. The previous remakes were all released for a console that couldn't play the "old" game. So, maybe until we get the new handheld (after New 3DS) and that can't play DS games?


Also, I also think it's gonna be a while until yet another eventual RBY remake, at least I hope so.


----------



## Murkrow (Nov 1, 2014)

Worst Username Ever said:


> A Diamond/Pearl remake would be cool but I don't think we're gonna see one until we get a handheld that doesn't play DS games. The previous remakes were all released for a console that couldn't play the "old" game. So, maybe until we get the new handheld (after New 3DS) and that can't play DS games?
> 
> 
> Also, I also think it's gonna be a while until yet another eventual RBY remake, at least I hope so.


Haven't they released some GBA games on the e-shop? The only thing that's stopping us from playing RSE on the 3DS is they haven't put them on the e-shop. I suppose remaking them would bring in more profits.


----------



## hopeandjoy (Nov 1, 2014)

Murkrow said:


> Haven't they released some GBA games on the e-shop? The only thing that's stopping us from playing RSE on the 3DS is they haven't put them on the e-shop. I suppose remaking them would bring in more profits.


Only on the Wii U.


----------



## Murkrow (Nov 2, 2014)

hopeandjoy said:


> Only on the Wii U.


That's a bit odd. I mean, they were handheld games in the first place. I've never understood putting handheld games on the console, even if it's as a virtual console title.

It's the same reason why I don't like the idea of New Super Mario Bros Wii and U, because they're just sidescrollers that would work perfectly well as a handheld game. Home consoles are for 3D games and other ones that require blast processing :|


----------



## Dar (Nov 2, 2014)

I think another good question is how far will they take Pokémon? How many generations will we see? 6? 7? 10?


----------



## Zero Moment (Nov 2, 2014)

hopeandjoy said:


> Only on the Wii U.


I have some GBA games on my 3DS.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Nov 2, 2014)

Zero Moment said:


> I have some GBA games on my 3DS.


GBA games are exclusive to those with the ambassador program.


----------



## Superbird (Nov 2, 2014)

Visitor Message said:


> GBA games are exclusive to those with the ambassador program.


To add to that, they also don't work the same way as virtual console games--rather than emulating the console, they actually slow down the processor, figuratively turning the 3ds into a gameboy advance. (This is also why you can't access the home menu while using them. It's the same as how the system plays regular da games.


----------



## Meowth (Nov 3, 2014)

"Until they cease to be sufficiently profitable" would be my guess.


----------

